# Kansas University CD recording released by Naxos



## avguste (Jul 12, 2006)

During my last 3 years at the University of Kansas,I was a member of the Kansas University Wind Ensemble,under the direction of Professor John Lynch
The last year of my bachelor,the Wind Ensemble recorded a CD called REDLINE TANGO
This CD has been finally released by Naxos.
I am featured in tracks 1,2, and 6.However track 1 is the one where I am most featured.
Track 1 is a composition from my friend Carter Pann.I love that piece and it was a plaisir to record it
The whole CD is great.The Wind Ensemble did a great job in the recording sessions.
Track 7 is performed by Elaine Fukunaga at the piano(for track 1 to be a success,it was decided that I will not be playing the Mackey's piece)
The CD can be purchased easily from Amazon.com or Naxos
The Amazon link is http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F1IQE6/ref=sr_11_1/104-4493171-8794353?ie=UTF8


----------

